# Which breed would you rather have? Game on.



## Poodlebeguiled

Too many threads are turning into too much controversy. Thought maybe a game would be innocuous enough and sort of entertaining. There's no discussion, no arguing about what's wrong with what breed. Just plain answer and ask. 


Here's how the game works: You answer the person before you as to which breed you'd rather have (you have to choose) (lol) and then add your own idea for a breed for the next person to choose from. You can come back and play over and over again...no limit. And you can repeat dog breeds that have been used already or use your imagination for some of the many interesting breeds there are. 


Let's say this (following) was for me to answer...someone wrote this before me.


Between an Irish Setter and a Labrador Retriever, which would you rather have?


I'd answer: I'd rather have the Labrador. (so now it's between an Irish Setter and something else I think up) 

I'd then write: Would you rather have the Red setter or a _________? (and I'd fill in the blank with another breed)




(Okay, so I started the game and said I'd rather have the Labrador.)

This is for the next play:

*Would you rather have the Irish setter or a Rhodesian Ridgeback?* 


layball:


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I'd rather have a Rhodesian Ridgeback...........

Would you rather have a Rhodesian Ridgeback or a Puli?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Ridgeback.


Would you rather have a Puli or a Koolie? :bounce:


----------



## zooeysmom

Puli! 

Would you rather have a Koolie or a Newfoundland?


----------



## Malasarus

Koolie, for sure!

Would you rather have a Newfoundland or an Otterhound?


----------



## hunny518

Otter hound!

Would you rather have a Newfoundland of an Alaskan malamute!


----------



## FireStorm

Alaskan malamute!
Would you rather have an Alaskan malamute or a Samoyed?


----------



## Dechi

Alaskan Malamute ! Would you rather have a Samoyed or a welsh terrier ?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Welch terrier.

Would you rather have a Samoyed or a Doberman Pinscher?


----------



## oshagcj914

Samoyed! 

Would you rather have a Welsh Terrier or a Saluki?


----------



## oshagcj914

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Welch terrier.
> 
> Would you rather have a Samoyed or a Doberman Pinscher?


You beat me to it  I'll answer yours too - Doberman Pinscher. 

Would you rather have a Samoyed or a Pug?


----------



## Michelle

Samoyed!

Would you rather have a Pug or a German Shepherd?


----------



## Dechi

Pug. Would you rather have a german shepard or cocker spaniel ?


----------



## Mfmst

German Shepherd. Would you rather have a Cocker Spaniel or a Pekinese?


----------



## ericwd9

Poodle, period.


----------



## Dechi

You're cheating, Eric ! Cocker spaniel. Would you rather have a pekinese or a greyhound ?


----------



## someday

Dechi said:


> You're cheating, Eric ! Cocker spaniel. Would you rather have a pekinese or a greyhound ?




Greyhound! 

Would you go Pekingese or Papillon?


----------



## sdefanti

Pekinese. Would you rather have a Papillion or a Catahoula Leopard Dog?


----------



## NatalieAnne

Papillion. Would you rather have a Great Dane or an Irish Setter?


----------



## kayla_baxter

NatalieAnne said:


> Papillion. Would you rather have a Great Dane or an Irish Setter?




Great Dane, hands down. 
Would you rather have an Irish Setter or an Irish Wolfhound? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muggles

Wolfhound. 

Would you rather an Irish Setter or a German shorthaired pointer?


----------



## Michelle

GSP! Love them

Irish setter or Basenji?


----------



## Dechi

Basenji ! Irish setter or otterhound ?


----------



## Elaine_R

Irish setter.
Would you rather have an Otterhound or a Pomeranian?


----------



## zooeysmom

Pomeranian.

Would you rather have an Otterhound or a Coton de Tulear?


----------



## Michelle

Otterhound

Would you rather have a Coton De Tulear or a Borzoi?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Borzoi for sure! 

Would you rather have an American Pit Bull Terrier or a Cane Corso?


----------



## Dechi

American pitbul terrier. Cane Corso or boston terrier ?


----------



## oshagcj914

Cane Corso. 

Would you rather have a Boston Terrier or a Japanese Akita?


----------



## zooeysmom

Boston Terrier. 

Would you rather have an Akita or a Chow Chow?


----------



## Michelle

NEITHER! lol Chow Chow I suppose...

Akita or Bull Mastiff?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Bull mastiff

Would you rather have an Akita or a Berger Picard?


Michelle...you were too fast. I had to quickly edit to fix things up. lol.


----------



## zooeysmom

Oops, I messed it up, sorry! Berger Picard, HANDS down LOL

Would you rather have an Akita or a Dachsund?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Zooeysmom...hurry! Edit. lololol

Oh, you did.

No, you didn't mess up. It's just that we posted too close together. I've never typed so fast in my life. hahahah

I LOOOOOOOVE that breed. Berger Picard. Awesome! I knew a couple.


----------



## Muggles

Dachshund. 

Akita or Dogue de Bordeaux?


----------



## Dechi

Akita. Dogue de Bordeaux or silky terrier ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Silky terrier---I had one!

Dogue de Bordeaux or Weimaraner?


----------



## FireStorm

Weimaraner. 

Jack Russell Terrier or Border Collie?


----------



## Elaine_R

Border collie! I'm living with one right now :biggrin1:

Jack Russell terrier or pembroke welsh corgi?


----------



## Dechi

Firestorm dropped Dogue de Bordeaux. So let's say it's Dogue de Bordeaux or Jack Russell.

I'll take Jack Russell.

Dogue de Bordeaux or miniature pinsher ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Miniature pinscher!

Dogue de Bordeaux or Keeshond?


----------



## blueroan

Keeshond. 

Would you rather a Keeshond or a Portuguese Water Dog?


----------



## zooeysmom

Keeshond (grandparents had 'em!).

Dogue de Bordeaux or Portuguese Water Dog?


----------



## Dechi

Portuguese water dog. 

Dogue de Bordeaux (nobody wants this dog, lol) or mexican hairless dog ?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Mexican Hairless. (because it's probably sort of like a Chihuahua.) 


I wouldn't mind a Dogue de Bordeaux if he didn't slobber too much. I like mastiff type dogs in many ways. But I don't exactly go for the loose facial skin and loose lips. But awwww...did you ever see a puppy Dogue de Bordeaux? https://www.google.com/search?q=dog...X&ved=0ahUKEwiEss6mvZTOAhUP22MKHd33BDAQsAQIGw



Dogue de Bordeaux or Neopolitan mastiff? :aetsch:


----------



## Muggles

Dogue de Bordeaux. Finally! Haha  We had one in our puppy class - he was very cute! I just picture the Turner & Hooch slobber scene. 

Neopolitan mastiff or clumber spaniel?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenzie14

Clumber Spaniel



Neopolitan Mastiff or Chesapeake Bay Retriever


----------



## lisasgirl

Chesapeake.

Neapolitan Mastiff or Japanese Chin?


----------



## zooeysmom

Japanese Chin HANDS DOWN :angel:

Neapolitan or Maltese?


----------



## kenzie14

Maltese.



Neapolitan or Westie (a.k.a West Highland White Terrier)


----------



## Muggles

Westie for sure!!

Neapolitan or fox terrier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

Fox terrier. Napolitean or Vizsla ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Vizsla!

Neapolitan or Patterdale Terrier?


----------



## Muggles

Patterdale. 

Neapolitan mastiff or Polish lowland sheepdog?


----------



## zooeysmom

Polish Lowland Sheepdog!!! :love2:

Neapolitan or Dogo Argentino (sp?)?


----------



## twyla

whoa
Neapolitan Mastiff

Dogue du Argentino or Pomeranian


----------



## kenzie14

Dogue du Argentino. I prefer larger dogs.


Pomeranian or dalmation?


----------



## Muggles

Dalmatian. 

Pomeranian or Japanese spitz?


----------



## zooeysmom

Pomeranian!

Japanese Spitz or Havanese?


----------



## kenzie14

Japanese Spitz for sure! Their so adorable!


Havanese or Pekingese?


----------



## maddogdodge

Havanese for sure! 

Pekingese or Australian Shepherd?


----------



## kenzie14

Totally the Aussie!


Pekingese or Caucasian Ovcharka?


----------



## Muggles

I had to google but I'll take the Caucasian Ovcharka 

Pekingese or Kerry blue terrier?


----------



## Mfmst

Kerry Blue or Skye Terrier?


----------



## maddogdodge

Skye Terrier - Love them 

Kerry Blue or Kelpie?


----------



## Dechi

Kerry blue. Kelpie or american bulldog ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Kelpie.

American bulldog or English bulldog?


----------



## Muggles

English bulldog. 

American bulldog or French bulldog?


----------



## Mfmst

French Bulldog or Standard Schnauzer?


----------



## oshagcj914

Standard Schnauzer. 

Frenchie or Sloughi?


----------



## zooeysmom

Love Frenchies, but I have to go with a Sloughi! 

Frenchie or Bouvier?


----------



## Michelle

Bouvier

Frenchie or Bedlington?


----------



## Muggles

Bedlington. 

Frenchie or basset hound?


----------



## Elaine_R

I don't usually go for brachycephalic breeds, but Frenchies are pretty cute so I choose the French bulldog.

Basset hound or Chinese crested (the hairless variety)?


----------



## maddogdodge

Crested  

Basset Hound or Mudi


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Mudi

Basset Hound or Lagotto Romagnolo?


----------



## Summerhouse

Lagotto romagnolo

Basset hound or Silken Windhound


----------



## zooeysmom

Silken windhound (looks just like a Borzoi to me!).

Basset Hound or Bolognese?


----------



## Mfmst

Bolognese. Had to Google! So cute. 
Bassett Hound or Sealyham Terrier?


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Basset Hound, had one growing up.

Kerry Blue Terrier or Wheaten Terrier?


----------



## Dechi

Wheaten terrier (I took the kerry blue before). Kerry blue terrier or Boerboel ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Certainly the Kerry blue! 

Boerboel or Greater Swiss Mountain Dog?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Can I choose both? I like them both a lot...love mastiff type dogs and love that mountain dog too. Oh dear...eeny meeny miney moe.

I guess Greater Swiss mountain dog. (they probably eat less) 


Okay, Boerboel or New Guinea Singing Dog?


----------



## zooeysmom

LOL Pb. I'll take the Boerboel. The singing dog would drive me mental. 

New Guinea Singing Dog or Staffordshire Bull Terrier?


----------



## maddogdodge

New Guinea Singing Dog - I don't know much about them but I imagine they're a lot like Dingoes... I know how much work is involved in dingo care so I reckon I could do that 

Staffordshire Bull Terrier or Blue Heeler?


----------



## FireStorm

Blue Heeler - we almost got one before deciding on a poodle. 

Catahoula Leopard Dog or Black and Tan Coonhound?


----------



## Dechi

FireStorm said:


> Blue Heeler - we almost got one before deciding on a poodle.
> 
> Catahoula Leopard Dog or Black and Tan Coonhound?


Staffordshire bull terrier. Catahoula Leopard dog or Black and tan Coonhound ?


----------



## Beaches

Lol - hi guys. I keeping trying to play this game but the dogs I either don't know, Catahoula Leopard dog or one I would never own. I like following this game though. Great idea PB....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Beaches said:


> Lol - hi guys. I keeping trying to play this game but the dogs I either don't know, Catahoula Leopard dog or one I would never own. I like following this game though. Great idea PB....



You can look them up. I had to look up Mudi. He looked pretty cool so I chose that one. lol. I wouldn't own pretty much any that I chose...not now anyhow. It's still a fun game to pretend. Join in!:act-up:


I forgot to thank everyone. Now it's so many pages, it's silly. So, consider yourselves thanked for joining in and making a fun game.:adore:


----------



## Michelle

Black and Tan Coonhound! Such sweet dogs...could do without the barking though lol

Catahoula Leopard Dog or Rottweiler?


----------



## zooeysmom

That's a tough one! I'd say a Rottweiler (well-bred female). 

Catahoula or Siberian Husky?


----------



## Michelle

Catahoula...cant stand Huskys lol

Husky or Anatolian Shepherd?


----------



## zooeysmom

Siberian Husky! Some of them are super annoying, but others I know are the most loving. Our dog park has TONS of 'em! 

Anatolian Shepherd or Shih Tzu?


----------



## kmart

Shih Tzu! I love those rotten little mops! 

Anatolian Shepherd or Schipperke?


----------



## Dechi

Schipperke ! Anatolian sheppard or Montagne des pyrenees ?


----------



## Michelle

Anatolian...much less hair! lol

Montagne des pyrenees or Bloodhound?


----------



## Muggles

Ummmm... bloodhound. 

Montagne des Pyrenees or greyhound?


----------



## maddogdodge

Greyhound <3

Montagne des Pyrenees or English Springer Spaniel


----------



## Dechi

English springer spaniel. Montagne des pyrenees or giant schnauzer ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Great Pyrenees! 

Giant Schnauzer or Miniature Schnauzer?


----------



## maddogdodge

Oh man, I really don't like Schnauzers, but I prefer large dogs so would probably go with a Giant Schnauzer.

Mini Schnauzer or Irish Terrier?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Oh Zooeysmom! I was going to take the Great Pyrenees. :sad2: I loooooooov them. :act-up:

I like Schnauzers so I'll take the mini, no problemo. 



Irish Terrier or Italian Greyhound?


----------



## Dechi

Italian greyhound ! We met one yesterday, Merlin loved her !

Irish terrier or golden retriever ?


----------



## FireStorm

Golden retreiver.
Irish terrier or Airedale terrier?


----------



## zooeysmom

Airedale terrier.

Irish terrier or American Eskimo Dog?


----------



## pu-dellove

American Eskimo! My Waldo is 1/2 American Eskimo and 1/2 Sheltie, so...

Irish Terrier or Sheltie?


----------



## kmart

Sheltie! That's number 5 on my favorites list! 
Irish Terrier or Karlian Bear Dog?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi

Irish terrier. Karelian bear dog or english pointer ?


----------



## maddogdodge

Karelian bear dog.

English Pointer or Beagle?


----------



## zooeysmom

Beagle.

English pointer or smooth collie?


----------



## Michelle

Smooth Collie! Loveeee them

English Pointer or Westie?


----------



## frecklesdmk

Westie

English pointer or Chihuahua


----------



## Muggles

Ooh tough one! I'll take the English pointer.

Westie or Irish water spaniel?


----------



## Dechi

Chihuahua was left out. I'll take it and I'll take the Westie.

Irish water spaniel or corgi ?


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Irish water spaniel. 

Corgi or yorkie?


----------



## twyla

Corgi

yorkie or Border Terrier


----------



## Dechi

Yorkie.

Border terrier or heinz 57 ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Heinz 57 

Border terrier or Lowchen?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Border Terrier. (they're sooooo cute) 

Lowchen or Alaskan Klee Kai?


----------



## maddogdodge

Ohh that's a tough one, I love both but would probably have to go with the Alaskan Klee Kai 

Lowchen or Shiba Inu?


----------



## kontiki

Lowchen. (actually having been spoiled by a spoo I don't think I could ever have anything else again.)

Shiba Inu or Pit Bull?


----------



## Dechi

Shiba Inu.

Pitbull or cavalier king charles ?


----------



## Kassie

I have German import show line shepherds (red mahogany / black). LOVE them. I lost the big male last September. Now I have the 12 year old girl still, a blessing. I dread the loss of her and don't know what I will do when she passes. I worry about me. Those two kept me safe in the isolated farm where I was wth my 4 year old until we moved 2 years ago. They were my companions and steadfast on every walk of life. I have a 4 year old RCMP bred shepherd (smokey black) whom did not suit the training so I have him. He is not the same dog. He may protect me but he is intense. Requires a lot of work and can be considered dangerous - must be handled precisely without fail. He is NOT my cup of tea, far too much work but a lovely loyal dog to family and home pets. The show line shepherds seem to have health issues. I can easily get another from my great friend, world champion breeder/trainer in Germany (only takes money!). But the health of the dogs concerns me. I have spent so much money. But the red/blacks are such a compassionate, intuitive dog.... Then I think maybe I should get a female SPoo. And I question how much security a SPoo can offer me. We live in a community where bears and Cougars live. I was walking Fenton alone last week and felt foolish. No shepherd by my side in such territory. I love the Australians Shepherds as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaches

Cavalier King Charles, never at Pittie. 

Pit bull or bulldog?


----------



## zooeysmom

Well, Beaches, since you didn't specify the type of bulldog, I'll say French bulldog 

Pit bull or Tibetan spaniel?


----------



## Elaine_R

Tibetan spaniel.

Pitbull or Doberman?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Doberman (in a heart beat)

Pit Bull or Dandie Dinmont Terrier?


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Dandie Dinmont Terror, Terrier, Terror, got that right the first time.

Weimaraner or Vizsla?


----------



## Dechi

Pitbull was dropped, so let's say Pitbull or Weimaraner.

I'll take weimaraner. Pitbull or Viszla ?


----------



## CT Girl

Kassie said:


> I have German import show line shepherds (red mahogany / black). LOVE them. I lost the big male last September. Now I have the 12 year old girl still, a blessing. I dread the loss of her and don't know what I will do when she passes. I worry about me. Those two kept me safe in the isolated farm where I was wth my 4 year old until we moved 2 years ago. They were my companions and steadfast on every walk of life. I have a 4 year old RCMP bred shepherd (smokey black) whom did not suit the training so I have him. He is not the same dog. He may protect me but he is intense. Requires a lot of work and can be considered dangerous - must be handled precisely without fail. He is NOT my cup of tea, far too much work but a lovely loyal dog to family and home pets. The show line shepherds seem to have health issues. I can easily get another from my great friend, world champion breeder/trainer in Germany (only takes money!). But the health of the dogs concerns me. I have spent so much money. But the red/blacks are such a compassionate, intuitive dog.... Then I think maybe I should get a female SPoo. And I question how much security a SPoo can offer me. We live in a community where bears and Cougars live. I was walking Fenton alone last week and felt foolish. No shepherd by my side in such territory. I love the Australians Shepherds as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had an Aussie and would highly recommend them. Extremely smart and loyal. I often felt like Zack could read my mind. He was very mild mannered but was very protective too. One time a workman was at my house and tripped and lunged toward me. Zack jumped in front of me barking and growling like an attack dog. Totally shocked me as he was so quiet and gentle. The only issue is that they shed a lot because they have a thick double layer coat. He was an amazing watch dog. If he barked you needed to check things out because something was wrong or unusual. Very healthy till a few days before his death at 14.


----------



## CT Girl

Viszla. Pit bull or Afgan?


----------



## zooeysmom

Afghan.

Pit bull or Tibetan terrier?


----------



## FireStorm

Pit bull.

Tibetan Terrier or Dalmatian?


----------



## Dechi

Dalmatian. Tibetan terrier or old english buldogge ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Tibetan terrier--love them!

Old English Bulldogge or Bearded collie?


----------



## Elaine_R

Bearded collie.

Old English bulldog or Maltese?


----------



## Mfmst

Maltese.
Old English Bulldog or Brussels Griffon?


----------



## zooeysmom

Brussels Griffon! 

Olde English Bulldogge or Old English Sheepdog?


----------



## Dechi

Don't like either but I'll take the old english buldogge. Old english sheepdog or Border collie ?


----------



## maddogdodge

Border Collie - Bit less hair to maintain 

Old English Sheepdog or Belgian Malinois


----------



## zooeysmom

Old English Sheepdog! We had one! She was funny like a spoo 

Belgian Malinois or rat terrier?


----------



## Dechi

Malinois. Rat terrier or Yorkshire terrier ?


----------



## spindledreams

hairless rat terrier 
yorkie or shar pei


----------



## Elaine_R

Yorkie.
Shar pei or Leonberger?


----------



## zooeysmom

Leonberger!

Shar Pei or Rhodesian Ridgeback?


----------



## twyla

zooeysmom said:


> Leonberger!
> 
> Shar Pei or Rhodesian Ridgeback?


 Rhodesian Ridgeback

Shar Pei or Irish Terrier


----------



## Muggles

Irish terrier. 

Shar pei or stumpy tail cattle dog?


----------



## Asta's Mom

Cattle dog

Shar pei or Wheaten?


----------



## zooeysmom

Wheaten!

Shar pei or Lhasa Apso?


----------



## Elaine_R

Lhasa apso.
Boston terrier or shar pei?


----------



## Mfmst

Boston. 
Shar Pei or Border Terrier


----------



## FireStorm

Shar Pei.

Border Terrier or German Shorthair Pointer?


----------



## Muggles

GSP. 

Border terrier or Brittany?


----------



## zooeysmom

Brittany.

Border terrier or Kuvasz?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Kuvasz


Border Terrier or Keeshond? (okay, time out. You have to look at this puppy. I went here for some ideas. Is he not the cutest?) Rare, Super Cute Dog Breeds | PetBreeds


----------



## zooeysmom

Keeshond! My grandparents had a male, Boo, and a female, Holly and we had one of Boo's puppies, William. Poor William had epilepsy and never seemed right, but his father and Holly (unrelated) were the sweetest dogs! Sooo patient and kind with children. 

Border terrier or Scottish deerhound?


----------



## oshagcj914

zooeysmom said:


> Keeshond! My grandparents had a male, Boo, and a female, Holly and we had one of Boo's puppies, William. Poor William had epilepsy and never seemed right, but his father and Holly (unrelated) were the sweetest dogs! Sooo patient and kind with children.
> 
> Border terrier or Scottish deerhound?


Deerhound! 

Border Terrier or Shikoku?


----------



## zooeysmom

Border terrier!

Shikoku or English Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## Michelle

Shikoku! Not a fan of spaniels and their yucky ears lol

English Cocker Spaniel or Catalburun?


----------



## Asta's Mom

English Cocker

Catalburun or Bernese Mt. Dog?


----------



## zooeysmom

Bernese Mountain Dog, for sure  

Catalburun or Pharaoh Hound?


----------



## Dechi

Pharaoh hound. Catalburun or finnish spitz ?


----------



## zooeysmom

Finnish Spitz, all the way!

Catalburun (the dumbest creation of a dog I've ever seen besides pit bulls and the like) or Peruvian Inca Orchid?


----------



## Elaine_R

Peruvian Inca Orchid I suppose. They look a bit like larger Chinese cresteds.

Catalburun or mini Dachshund?


----------



## twyla

Catalburun 
Mini Dachshund or Russian Terrier


----------



## Beaches

Mini Dachshund.

Russian Terrier or Jack Russell?


----------



## zooeysmom

Russian Terrier.

Jack Russell or Whippet?


----------



## Asta's Mom

Whippet.

Jack Russell or Portuguese Water Dog?


----------



## Malasarus

Jack Russell, love those little buggers!

Portuguese Water Dog or Thai Ridgeback?


----------



## Beaches

Portuguese Water Dog.
Thai Ridgeback or Irish terrier?


----------



## zooeysmom

Definitely Irish Terrier!

Thai Ridgeback or Short-haired miniature Dachshund?


----------



## Peppyy0503

Thai Ridgeback


Short-haired mini Dachshund or Finnish Lapphund?


----------



## Elaine_R

Finnish lapphund.

Short haired mini dachshund or borzoi?


----------



## Asta's Mom

Borzoi

Short haired mini dachshund or English Setter?


----------



## kenzie14

Dachshund 

English Setter or Bichon Frise


----------



## zooeysmom

Bichon Frise.

English Setter or St. Bernard?


----------



## kenzie14

St. Bernard


English Setter or Chihuahua


----------



## zooeysmom

Chihuahua!

English setter or Chesapeake Bay Retriever?


----------



## kenzie14

Chesapeake Bay Retriever




English setter or Irish setter?


----------



## Elaine_R

English setter.

Irish setter or coton de tulear?


----------



## kenzie14

Totally the Coton de tulear!!!

Irish setter or Puli?


----------



## zooeysmom

Irish setter.

Puli or Bloodhound?


----------



## kenzie14

Puli


Bloodhound or Caucasian Shepherd


----------



## zooeysmom

Bloodhound.

Caucasian Shepherd or Australian Shepherd?


----------



## kenzie14

Australian Shepherd

Caucasian Shepherd or Chow Chow?


----------



## FireStorm

Chow chow.

Caucasian Shepherd or German Shepherd?


----------



## zooeysmom

German Shepherd.

Caucasian Shepherd or Polish Lowland Sheepdog?


----------



## kenzie14

Polish Lowland Sheepdog

Tibetan mastiff or Caucasian Shepherd


----------



## PoodleDreaming

Tibetan Mastiff...

Caucasian Shepherd or Boerboel ?


----------



## oshagcj914

PoodleDreaming said:


> Tibetan Mastiff...
> 
> Caucasian Shepherd or Boerboel ?


Boerboel. Caucasian Shepherd or Novia Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever?


----------



## maddogdodge

Novia Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever - lol, no one wants the Caucasian Shepherd

Caucasian Shepherd or Koolie?


----------



## zooeysmom

maddogdodge said:


> Novia Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever - lol, no one wants the Caucasian Shepherd
> 
> Caucasian Shepherd or Koolie?


There are so many breeds I would never want in this game! But, your choice is easier than some: I'll take the Koolie 

Caucasian Shepherd or Welsh Springer Spaniel?


----------



## Elaine_R

Welsh Springer Spaniel.

Caucasian Shepherd or Lhasa Apso?


----------



## zooeysmom

Lhasa Apso.

Caucasian Shepherd or Basenji?


----------



## kenzie14

Caucasian Shepherd. My neighbors were watching one for a friend. She was really sweet.



Basenji or Shetland Sheepdog?


----------



## Michelle

Basenji!

Sheltie or corgi?


----------



## zooeysmom

Corgi 

Sheltie or Pudelpointer?


----------



## Asta's Mom

Pudelpointer!

Sheltie or English Springer Spaniel?


----------



## zooeysmom

English Springer Spaniel.

Sheltie or Affenpinscher?


----------



## kenzie14

Sheltie

Affenpinscher or Griffon Bruxellois?


----------



## zooeysmom

Affenpinscher. But they're both adorable.

Brussels Griffon or Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen?


----------



## sidewinder

Brussels Griffon. I love the little guys, they are terrier-like. I love the Bassets, too! I'd really have either one.


----------



## sidewinder

Woops, forgot...I haven't been following this thread, hopefully I won't be repeating a breed. Petit Basset or Scottish Deerhound?


----------



## Elaine_R

Petit Basset.
Scottish deerhound or beagle?


----------



## Streetcar

Scottish Deerhound yes yes want want!!!

Nothing cuter than a Beagle puppy probably on the face of the earth. Or perhaps a Kooikerhondje for you?


----------



## kenzie14

I'll take the Beagle.


Kooikerhondje or Brittany Spaniel? Thats a hard one, they look so alike.


----------



## zooeysmom

Kooikerhonje--has such a cute face!

Brittany or Cardigan Welsh Corgi?


----------



## kenzie14

Totally the Cardigan Welsh Corgi!

Brittany or Border Collie?


----------



## zooeysmom

Border collie.

Brittany or Briard?


----------



## Asta's Mom

I'll take the Brittany - so much fun to work with on a hunt!

Briard or Rat Terrier?


----------



## zooeysmom

Briard for sure!

Rat terrier or American Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## ashcash

American cocker spaniel 

Rat terrier or Black Russian terrier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elaine_R

Rat terrier.
Black Russian terrier or Airedale terrier?


----------



## kontiki

I am so glad I don't have to choose some of these dogs! I chose a Spoo, and I have been spoiled for life. Sorry, couldn't help commenting.


----------



## kenzie14

Elaine_R said:


> Rat terrier.
> Black Russian terrier or Airedale terrier?


Black Russian terrier.


Airedale or Central Asian Shepherd Dog


----------



## ashcash

Central Asian Shepherd Dog.

Airedale or Dogue de Bordeaux?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom

Airedale Terrier, hands down! 

Dogue de Bordeaux or English Toy Spanel?


----------



## snow0160

English Toy spaniel.

Dogue de Bordeaux or Brussels Griffon?


----------



## kenzie14

Dogue de Bordeaux 

Brussels Griffon or Dogo Argentino? :dog:


----------



## zooeysmom

Brussels Griffon, very hands down :lol:

Dogo or Rottweiler?


----------



## kenzie14

Thats hard! I like them both the same. I'll go with the Dogo.

Rottweiler or Aussiedoodle?:angel:


----------



## ashcash

Rottweiler 

Aussiedoodle or Bull Terrier lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oshagcj914

As much as I dislike doodles (purposefully breeding mixes anyway), I think I know my limits, and a bull terrier is just not for me. Technically an Aussiedoodle is not a breed, so I'm going to cheat a little bit and just say Aussie 

Bull terrier or Xoloitzcuintli?


----------



## Elaine_R

Oops! Didn't realize the page had changed.

Edit:
Xoloitzcuintli.

Bull terrier or greyhound?


----------



## Asta's Mom

Greyhound.

Bull terrier or Collie?


----------



## zooeysmom

Collie, for sure!

Bull terrier or Alaskan Malamute?


----------



## Elaine_R

Alaskan malamute.

Bull terrier or shiba inu?


----------



## oshagcj914

Shiba Inu! I've always loved the native Japanese breeds. 

Bull terrier or Kai Ken (another native Japanese breed)?


----------



## blueroan

Bull Terrier!

Kai Ken or Karelian Bear Dog?


----------



## kenzie14

Karelian Bear Dog!

Kai Ken or Kishu?


----------

